# Impossible enregister un fichier openOffice 2.0 sur disque distant



## GuyPatBeche3417 (8 Décembre 2005)

J'ai télécharger la version m141 à partir du montage ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/

L'installation a simplement consisté à faire un copier-coller du fichier "OpenOffice.org 2.0" accessible sur le disque monté par un clic sur leFichierOpenOffice.dmg téléchargé. On ne peut pas faire plus simple.
Quant à X11, je vois beaucoup de questions à ce sujet : lors de l'installation de Mac OS X, il suffit de choisir une installation personnalisée et dans la liste de mettre X11. Si c'est la 1ere fois que vous installez Mac OS X, et que votre disque est vierge, n'oubliez pas, à partir de votre DVD d'installation de lancer d'abord l'utilitaire disque afin de faire un formatage case-sensitive, çà fait plus sérieux avec un sytème Unix. Mais je m'éloigne du sujet qui me préoccupe !!! 

Je n'arrive ni à lire ni à enregistrer un fichier sur un disque distant avec Open Office 2.0. Quand j'enregistre, le fichier est à chaque fois bien créé, mais il est vide !!! J'ai dans tous les cas, un message d'erreur du type : "Erreur générale d'entrée sortie". (Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mon disque local)

C'est très génant, car j'ai réussi à amener mon mac (malgré l'interdiction) dans mon entreprise 100% Windows et je comptais travailler dessus ; J'ai naturellemnt  auparavant réglé ma config réseau avec le proxy de mon entreprise .... J'accède donc aux données de mon entreprise en smb://adresseIp sans aucun problème sauf avec OpenOffice. Conclusion je dois re-switcher vers mon PC et utiliser la bureautique plébiscitée, Office Microsoft.

Est-de un bog Open-Office sur Mac ou est-ce une erreur de ma part ?
Pour information le chemin où j'enregistre ou lis un fichier, commence toujours évidemment par /Volumes
A mon domicile sur mon iDisk ce sera /Volumes/nomDeMoniDisk/Documents/tutu.doc. J'ai le même problème qu'au boulot "Erreur générale d'entrée sortie".

La seule exception est avec ma clée USB, où tout fonctionne.

Avez-vous une suggestion ??


----------



## ericb2 (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

C'est ma faute : j'ai conseillé des bétises. Désolé. Pour l'utilisation d'un $HOME distant, il faut commenter, dans le fichier soffice, les lignes qui suivent en mettant un # devant : 

SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING="0 ou 1" 
export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING 

devient : 

#SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING="0 ou 1" 
#export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING 

Et redémarrer OpenOffice.org.

Sincérement désolé pour le temps perdu et l'erreur que je commettais en conseillant de mettre à 0 la valeur.

Cordialement,
eric bachard


----------



## GuyPatBeche3417 (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci de m'avoir répondu. Je dois me rouiller un peu, mais je ne trouve pas ce fichier de configuration "sbin". 

Dans le logiciel il y a un binaire sbin.bin !!


Et chez moi, j'ai trouvé un répertoire ~/.openoffice.org2/user/config/soffice.cfg
Mais dans ce répertoire je ne trouve pas de fichier soffice

J'ai lancé la recherche dans un shell :
> cd 
> mdfind . soffice
/Users/guy/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/soffice.bin.crash.log


> find .openoffice.org2 -name soffice* -print
.openoffice.org2/user/config/soffice.cfg


----------



## ericb2 (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				GuyPatBeche3417 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> > find .openoffice.org2 -name soffice* -print
> .openoffice.org2/user/config/soffice.cfg



Le fichier à trouver s'appelle soffice, et c'est un shell script.

Comme cette fonctionnalité intéresse tous les utilisateurs, c'est dans le répertoire Applications/OpenOffice.org 2.app que se trouve la solution (sauf si le répertoire d'installation n'est pas Applications, auquel cas, il faudra adapter)

Pour vérifier : 

find / -name soffice

( l'option -print est utilisée par défaut, il me semble)

locate soffice doit aller plus vite, et si le répertoire d'installation, le chemin complet de soffice est (sauf erreur) :

/Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0.app/Contents/openoffice.org2/program/soffice

Comme il faut les droits admin, il faut utiliser sudo, et nano (l'éditeur) va assez bien pour ça 


Eric Bachard


----------



## GuyPatBeche3417 (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est fantastique : çà marche !! Merci pour votre aide !

Juste pour information, la commande locate ne semble pas fonctionner correctement pour une recherche dans une arborescence de ce type : /Applications/applisGuyAdmin/Bureautique


J'indique exactement ce que j'ai fait, si çà intéresse quelqu'un : (L'arborescence devra être évidemment adaptée). (Sachant qu'il n'y aura plus à faire cela dans les prochaines versions).

Je travaille ici à "l'ancienne"
> su guyadmin
> passwd *****

> cd /Applications/applisGuyAdmin/Bureautique
>  cd OpenOffice.org 2.0.app/Contents/openoffice.org2.0/program

>  ls -alG soffice*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin    6745 Nov 19 03:13 soffice
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin  307876 Nov 19 15:49 soffice.bin
-r--r--r--   1 guyadmin  guyadmin      85 Nov 19 15:47 sofficerc

>  cp soffice ORI_soffice
> ls -alG *soffice*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin    6745 Dec 12 15:32 ORI_soffice
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin    6745 Nov 19 03:13 soffice
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin  307876 Nov 19 15:49 soffice.bin
-r--r--r--   1 guyadmin  guyadmin      85 Nov 19 15:47 sofficerc

> chmod 755 soffice    (afin que le propriétaire ait les droits  d'écriture)
>  vi soffice
Mise en commentaire comme indiqué ci dessus, c'est à dire :
SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING="0 ou 1" 
export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING 

devient : 

#SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING="0 ou 1" 
#export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING 

ZZ pour enregistrer et sortir de l'éditeur vi

> chmod 555 soffice
>  ls -alG *soffice*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin    6745 Dec 12 15:32 ORI_soffice
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin    6747 Dec 12 15:39 soffice
-r-xr-xr-x   1 guyadmin  guyadmin  307876 Nov 19 15:49 soffice.bin
-r--r--r--   1 guyadmin  guyadmin      85 Nov 19 15:47 sofficerc

ctrl-d pour annuler le su et revenir sous le login de départ dans la fenêtre shell.
++++++++++
Finalement et NeoOffice ??? J'ai les deux. Quels avantages et inconvénients de chacun d'eux si l'on fait une comparaison. C'est un nouveau sujet à débattre dans un autre "thread".


----------

